# How much failo is a big forehead?



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 14, 2019)

T it le


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Nov 14, 2019)

it depends on the shape


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 14, 2019)

@SirGey


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 14, 2019)

Hide it with hair my nigga


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 14, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Hide it with hair my nigga


I am tired of hiding with hair. I want to do some different hairstyle


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Nov 14, 2019)

The lower third must be as big as the forehead.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 14, 2019)

SirGey said:


> The lower third must be as big as the forehead.


Over for me


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 14, 2019)

it can literally kill you by 1 psl


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 14, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> it can literally kill you by 1 psl


How much does it kill me?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 14, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> How much does it kill me?


idk .


----------



## Alexanderr (Nov 14, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> How much does it kill me?


You were never alive to begin with.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 14, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> You were never alive to begin with.


I breathe


----------



## Alexanderr (Nov 14, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> I breathe


Are you sure?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 14, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Hide it with hair my nigga


nah that actually doesn't work if its sloped, it may work if its feminine like straight


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 14, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> nah that actually doesn't work if its sloped, it may work if its feminine like straight


Well yap if the hair is super straight it might look kinda feminine


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Nov 14, 2019)

high forehead is a necessity if you have a longish middle third (length of the nose), to balance out your facial features




I don't think orb would look as aesthetic if his forehead was lower


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 14, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Well yap if the hair is super straight it might look kinda feminine


no i meant like






left one: forehead cover up looks retarded in this case

right : can potentially pull it off


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Nov 14, 2019)

SirGey said:


> The lower third must be as big as the forehead.


Another Subhuman trait of mine


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 14, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> no i meant like
> 
> View attachment 164046
> 
> ...


Legit


----------



## National Rodgerism (Nov 14, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> no i meant like
> 
> View attachment 164046
> 
> ...


The right one has a lower set hairline, so of course it looks better.


cocainecowboy said:


> no i meant like
> 
> View attachment 164046
> 
> ...


The right one has a lower set hairline, so of course it looks better.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 14, 2019)

National Rodgerism said:


> The right one has a lower set hairline, so of course it looks better.
> 
> The right one has a lower set hairline, so of course it looks better.


yes hairline matters too, but the actual sloping of the forehead too


----------



## National Rodgerism (Nov 14, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> yes hairline matters too, but the actual sloping of the forehead too


Isn't slopped forehead, especially when it comes with a prominent brow ridge more masculine though?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 14, 2019)

National Rodgerism said:


> Isn't slopped forehead, especially when it comes with a prominent brow ridge more masculine though?


yeah it is better. i just said in general it is worse if you want to cover up your forehead. thats what the discussion was about


----------



## Gosick (Nov 14, 2019)

get curtains haircut


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 14, 2019)

Gosick said:


> get curtains haircut


no it actually looks bad on big forehead


----------



## Gosick (Nov 14, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> no it actually looks bad on big forehead


so does a buzzcut lol, atleast curtains will somewhat hide ur hairline


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 14, 2019)

Gosick said:


> so does a buzzcut lol, atleast curtains will somewhat hide ur hairline


this is minmaxxing logic all over again. yes obv buzzcut is bad but then the answer is not curtains either. they work well on small skulls, short foreheads etc. but its not the case w/ big foreheads/heads

also its not that simple that you just "hide some of it" and then its better. theres a middle line

medium length on top works best in my experience


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 14, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> this is minmaxxing logic all over again. yes obv buzzcut is bad but then the answer is not curtains either. they work well on small skulls, short foreheads etc. but its not the case w/ big foreheads/heads
> 
> also its not that simple that you just "hide some of it" and then its better. theres a middle line
> 
> medium length on top works best in my experience


What do you suggest I do? I don't want to keep doing the usual kpop hair. I want try some new hairstyles


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 14, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> What do you suggest I do? I don't want to keep doing the usual kpop hair. I want try some new hairstyles


try a shorter style, but not too short


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 14, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> try a shorter style, but not too short


Did and looking like shit


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 14, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Did and looking like shit


r u 100% sure. cuz u can be used to ur regular hairstyle but what if girls like u more that way? ask several girls about it


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 14, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> r u 100% sure. cuz u can be used to ur regular hairstyle but what if girls like u more that way? ask several girls about it


Hmm now that you say that, there was a girl I asked her(we are close) if I look better with that kpop cut or short one and she replied with the short one. Probably you are right ig.


----------



## DrOtaku (Nov 16, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> T it le


It's always a failo :/ Anyone who looks good with a bad hairline... would look better with hair.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 17, 2019)

Big forehead is not even a problem, the problem is


Lack of Browbridge <
>
Lack of NW0 <


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 17, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Big forehead is not even a problem, the problem is
> 
> 
> Lack of Browbridge <
> ...


Didn't getcha


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 17, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Didn't getcha



Gandy and Sean have big forehead aswell, but they have browbridge and nw0


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 17, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Gandy and Sean have big forehead aswell, but they have browbridge and nw0


Oh I see. But gandy doesn't have a NW0 bro


----------



## bassfreak (Nov 17, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Oh I see. But gandy doesn't have a NW0 bro


in prime he was NW0


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Nov 17, 2019)

Broad forehead is not a problem, but a long forehead is a huge failo


----------



## 000 (Jul 4, 2020)

Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> high forehead is a necessity if you have a longish middle third (length of the nose), to balance out your facial features
> View attachment 164045
> 
> I don't think orb would look as aesthetic if his forehead was lower


Definitely. Small forehead is not always ideal.


----------

